# Ag Census Trends.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Each states 5 most valuable commodities. AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/whats-your-states-5-most-profitable-commodities/


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Man, I was thinking Kentucky bourbon would have been in the top five and Tennessee maybe whiskey, but I was WRONG again on both accounts .  

Larry


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I would rather have more cows in Wyoming than people, and it looks like there are 2 times more cows than people. Wyoming is only number five on the list. I can live with that.

http://beef2live.com/story-cattle-inventory-vs-human-population-state-0-114255


----------

